# Lume shots



## Bradjhomes

I've been playing around with my DSLR (Nikon D3300) for a little while now, and I'm really enjoying it.

One thing I have no idea how to achieve it a good lume shot - not a photo of the lume in total darkness, but with the lume shining bright in a clear, low-light shot.

Any advice? What settings or techniques will help me succeed?


----------



## Raku

Here are some things you should try:
- charge the lume (led torch works great)
- use a tripod
- set a slow shutter speed
- use the self timer or remote to take the picture
- focus on different parts of the watch
- take lots of shots, trial and error is the way


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

I usually just charge the lume with a flashlight and take a shot. I think some guys use a black light.

For my shot this morning, I charged the lume using my cell phone.










-- Wayne


----------



## Bradjhomes

Thanks. 

When you say 'take a shot' - what settings are you using?


----------



## Myles C.

I would recommend using Aperture Priority, to try and control the DOF and if needed use the Exposure Compensation to tweak it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Bradjhomes said:


> Thanks.
> 
> When you say 'take a shot' - what settings are you using?


No idea on settings for a real camera, I just use my cell phone for watch pics.

-- Wayne


----------



## Bradjhomes

happyscrappyheropup said:


> No idea on settings for a real camera, I just use my cell phone for watch pics.
> 
> -- Wayne


Ok.

Ok trying a few things with low ISO settings and different exposure lengths to see what happens.


----------



## Pallet Spoon

Brad, I think you know I use a "bridge" camera ... a glorified point and shoot. For me it is finding the right spot to shoot. I actually use my downstairs bathroom because there is a skylight just in the hallway to let in a little natural light, and then I actually use the door to let in a very small amount of light (to regulate it I suppose, if you will). A little light can go a very long way if you are using a 12 - 15 second exposure time. Personally I don't like taking lume shots in total darkness. For these exposure lengths a tripod is a must and if your cam can use a remote shutter release it will help take steady shots. I had to hack mine with CHDK to use one, but it is worth the trouble to do. I use a 2 second delay as well just to make sure there is no shake in my cam when the shutter opens.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Thanks. I've read a few things and got a few tips - hopefully I've found a good starting point:


----------



## Nanook65

I will post a few and give a hint or two...
1st thing is a tripod is essential. A nice macro lens with a dsl is nice as well, but probably not critical. I have all 3 so I am going to use them. Get everything all set up positionally with the lights on. Put your camera in (m) manual mode and now you get to play with your camera. ISO- Doesn't really matter all that much, just put it at 200 or 400, Aperature set to 4 or 5.6 or something just so everything is in focus, not really all that important either and now you are going to get to make adjustments to the amount of time the shutter is open (really important) This is what will affect what your shot looks like. They call this exposure compensation, but what is really happening is you are keeping everything else the same and adjusting the amount of light that is hitting the sensor by the amount of time the shutter is open.

Ok so all pics are the same set up. Everything identical except the amount of time that the shutter is open. 100mm macro lense on Canon DSL. F3.2, iso 400

1/4 sec


1.6 sec


4 sec


8 sec


It is really just a matter of playing with it for a bit to get what you want


----------



## Nanook65

oops,
I forgot to mention about the lights. I charged the lume with the flashlight on my cell phone and once charged then I turned out the lights and started tinkering


----------



## Nanook65

lol one more thing...
I use the timer feature as well. I think this helps a lot in keeping any movement of the camera


----------



## Nanook65

You are very welcome


----------



## thaelen

In addition to settings, be mindful of moon light, moon angle, and other lights creepy into shot. I find the "noise" from fluorescent lighting, even 30 feet away to affect the result of photos.


----------



## kopitedavo

this is my tisell pilot i got relumed.


----------



## Myles C.

I think this is the best one I've done.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hot Tubz

I am messing around with a DSLR as well. I know nothing about photography but I was able to snap these just messing with the shutter speed. The first one was a little blurry because when I depressed the button it moved the camera. As mentioned above set the delay if you can.


----------



## Pallet Spoon

Hot Tubz said:


> View attachment 12469609
> View attachment 12469611
> View attachment 12469613
> 
> I am messing around with a DSLR as well. I know nothing about photography but I was able to snap these just messing with the shutter speed. The first one was a little blurry because when I depressed the button it moved the camera. As mentioned above set the delay if you can.


I think I mentioned it in my post but along with the delay, if your cam has the ability to utilize a remote shutter release, I would highly recommend using that too. I had to hack my camera to be able to use one but it was worth it. It helps eliminate those blurry shots too.


----------



## Hot Tubz

Pallet Spoon said:


> I think I mentioned it in my post but along with the delay, if your cam has the ability to utilize a remote shutter release, I would highly recommend using that too. I had to hack my camera to be able to use one but it was worth it. It helps eliminate those blurry shots too.


You are talking about a button that attaches to the camera with a cord that allows for the shutter to release correct? I believe there is an input for that on my camera.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Hot Tubz said:


> You are talking about a button that attaches to the camera with a cord that allows for the shutter to release correct? I believe there is an input for that on my camera.


Yep - that's a must with anything other than a very quick shutter speed.


----------



## Hot Tubz

Went and grabbed a remote and took this picture of my Laco. Have some reflection and should probably take the picture when the second hand isn't running but everything is much more crisp!


----------



## tinmichael

Wow, two thumbs up! Fantastic shot!



Hot Tubz said:


> Went and grabbed a remote and took this picture of my Laco. Have some reflection and should probably take the picture when the second hand isn't running but everything is much more crisp!
> 
> View attachment 12472175


----------



## Raku

That's a good shot Hot Tubz.
Don't worry about the second hand moving, it looks like a great effect, it's like capturing several seconds in time into 1 static shot. That's why is preferable to choose a slightly slower speed when shooting fast moving objects like the propeller of a helicopter or wheels of F1 cars. It gives you a moving sensation rather than a static one.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hot Tubz

Raku said:


> That's a good shot Hot Tubz.
> Don't worry about the second hand moving, it looks like a great effect, it's like capturing several seconds in time into 1 static shot. That's why is preferable to choose a slightly slower speed when shooting fast moving objects like the propeller of a helicopter or wheels of F1 cars. It gives you a moving sensation rather than a static one.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the advice! Lots to learn.


----------



## fcammarata

OVR







whatya think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joker7843

fcammarata said:


> OVR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatya think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad, Phone?


----------



## fcammarata

Joker7843 said:


> Not bad, Phone?


Yep iPhone 7 Plus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joker7843

fcammarata said:


> Yep iPhone 7 Plus
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find my 7 plus camera to be very hit or miss. Some shots are amazing and others not so much.


----------



## Joker7843

Just a quick one after coming back inside


----------



## mpbrada

Not the greatest shot in the world, but I still kind of like it.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## PrayerPolice




----------



## tutyit

My try with shaky hands:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BYtei5ZjRgo/


----------



## PAMaholic

Panerai 510, Evant Tropic Diver, Tudor Heritage Black Bay


----------



## Myles C.

One more...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tompie913

Slow shutter lume shots on a Seiko Monster

























More here:


http://imgur.com/0xHzV


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Nanook65




----------



## Jeffie007

Tuna power!!! It will light up the space around it. Note: room is not completely dark.


----------



## Fred.m

Nice shots!


----------



## Barge

Shot at 1/30th handheld.


----------



## Nanook65

Turtle


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Drudge




----------



## yogik_yo

Drudge said:


>


Nice shot..


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Drudge

yogik_yo said:


> Nice shot..


Thank you sir


----------



## raxford

I'm so glad I found this thread. I was taking them just this morning and I'm pretty unhappy with it. Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## Cinemafia

Suuuuper Luuuume! At least that's what I like to call the Hi-Viz...


----------



## cbender

What is the second watch? I have never seen that watch. I opened up the larger photo and could not see a name.

Thanks,
Chad



Pallet Spoon said:


> Brad, I think you know I use a "bridge" camera ... a glorified point and shoot. For me it is finding the right spot to shoot. I actually use my downstairs bathroom because there is a skylight just in the hallway to let in a little natural light, and then I actually use the door to let in a very small amount of light (to regulate it I suppose, if you will). A little light can go a very long way if you are using a 12 - 15 second exposure time. Personally I don't like taking lume shots in total darkness. For these exposure lengths a tripod is a must and if your cam can use a remote shutter release it will help take steady shots. I had to hack mine with CHDK to use one, but it is worth the trouble to do. I use a 2 second delay as well just to make sure there is no shake in my cam when the shutter opens.


----------



## tletourneau

Bradjhomes said:


> I've been playing around with my DSLR (Nikon D3300) for a little while now, and I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> One thing I have no idea how to achieve it a good lume shot - not a photo of the lume in total darkness, but with the lume shining bright in a clear, low-light shot.
> 
> Any advice? What settings or techniques will help me succeed?


One thing that other have mentioned that really helps besides the light box is the remote shutter. If your camera has the WiFi module you can control the shutter with the app. If you don't have the WiFi module then an IR remote shutter control is a good option, https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics...04&sr=8-3&keywords=nikon+d3300+remote+shutter

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet

Best advice that was ever given to me was from another photographer years ago. He said if I want to be serious about photography, put that thing in Manual Mode and never change it. It will force you to learn from trial and error. I haven't changed any camera I have had since then (ten yrs ago). 

Read up on how ISO, shutter speeds and aperture effect the shot and how they relate to each other. That will help you greatly.

Dont give up.


----------



## citjet

Sometimes I get irritated because daylight shots of a watch still shows the lume in action when I don't want it to. But here are a couple dim but not taken in total darkness hand held.


----------



## Trinityten

Certina DS Diver Titanium


----------



## Pallet Spoon

cbender said:


> What is the second watch? I have never seen that watch. I opened up the larger photo and could not see a name.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chad


Sorry, I did not see your question. The second watch is a DeltaT NBS in titanium and white ... a freakin huge beast of a watch but fun to wear. If an Invicta could take steroids ... it would be this watch, lol.


----------

